# Aquatic & semi-aquatic plants of Peninsular Malaysia



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

I just came back from Peninsular Malaysia few days ago. In this trip, I found _Piptospatha ridleyi_ for the first time in the fast flowing river in central Peninsular Malaysia. Usually, this species is found in southern Peninsular Malaysia. The distribution area is very closed to it's closely related species, _Piptospatha perakensis_!



















The habitat:



















......to be continued.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures as usual! I think Cryptocoryne sp. are really interesting plants, but it's nice to see the other aquatic plants of Malaysia too. Have you tried any of these in aquariums?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

So, which part of central Peninsula Malaysia is this? Taman Negara?


----------

